# Überprüfen, ob Java installiert ist



## kirashet (8. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ist es per HTML oder JavaScript oder was auch immer möglich zu überprüfen, ob Java auf dem Rechner installiert ist? Ich mein nicht den Browser-Plugin, sondern die JRE oder JSDK.
Auf eine Antwort würde ich mich freuen.

-- k


----------



## Y05h1 (10. Juni 2005)

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher aber ich glaube man kann nur das plugin überprüfen ob es da is oder nicht


----------

